# Cockroach bay 4/17



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I hit cockroach bay this morning with my neighbor and had a pretty good day. We picked up 3 dozen shrimp and were on the water, after I hiked 1/2 mile back from parking the truck, around 10am. We had a light chop and not to much wind. We poked around the mangroves for a while but nothing was there so we decided to head towards the flats south of the ramp. once we cleared the trees we could see 6 or 7 other boats hovering around one of the flats so we decided to work the outside edge of it. We cut the motor and trolled in closer so we could stake out and fish. There were 3 manatees feeding in the grass right in the middle of all the boats and they stayed there the whole time, there was also a pod of dolphin's circling us, may be 5 or so, which made me think about moving but we gave it a shot anyway, it paid off well.
First few fish were ladyfish, but atleast we were getting bites. Then came a nice hit that turned out to be a spanish mac, I was hoping for one of them but figured on trout. Next I hooked up with a nice little trout and then some more ladyfish and a cat. Next came a big suprise, my buddy's drag starts to scream! after a few minutes he pulls up what I thought was a nice spanish mac, but as I grabbed the leader I realized it was a King! I'm holding the leader and pull it out of the water then Mr. King decides to bite through the leader. He hit the water and then the water explodes  as a dolphin comes up and strikes at him . I'm not sure if the dolphin went away with a meal, but I nearly crapped my pants when it all went down ;D.
The rest of the day we got a few more trout, lady's, and a puffer. We ran out of shrimp after about 2 hours so we cut up one of the ladyfish but that got us nothing so we headed home around 1:15 or so. Not a bad day at all.
Everything was caught on a deeper flat between 4-6 feet with shrimp on a jighead under a popping cork. I tried gulps for a while but nothing was interested.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The dolphins were out in drove on the east coast today too. They got quite a few bluefish after release from us today. No pants crapping episodes, but they weren't far from the the boat.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice! We need to hook up and do some fishing in that area, and show ya some new spots.


----------



## emmamaddie (Apr 16, 2010)

hey bud, new member here. just wanted to say me and a buddy took his gnu out of simmons prk mar 19th weeknd and headed straight for the 6' line outside of mags hole.
its a mile or so south out of the park ramp. we fished in 6-8'water and caught lots of silvers and 6 speck. they were kindof skinny but hey.........we put meat in the boat.
maybe we'll hook up one day. right not i am making a microskiff as we speak. so check out my pics. site name BaronBoats.
thanks bro, cya


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I liked the dolphin story!  Nice work guys.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Go lightning - you got that shirt from the game lol next season is going to be big


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> right not i am making a microskiff as we speak. so check out my pics. site name BaronBoats.


Can you post up the link cause I can't seem to find it?



> Go lightning - you got that shirt from the game lol next season is going to be big


Sorry man but that is my neighbor, I'm the larger guy with the buzzed head 

I would love to meet up with everyone, but my time is getting a bit scarce right now. For the next month I'm prefishing and then fishing in the fire olympics that is going out of o'neils. Once thats done I'll shortly there after have a new daughter to take up my time . Once things settle down we might need to have a mini rally around simmons or Ft D.


----------

